# Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)



## Piy (25. November 2007)

*Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

sowas soll hier entstehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=37541&postcount=28

jeder kann n bild von seinem pc machen und da pfeile reinmalen 
mach ich jetzt mal ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gestrichelte da oben ist mein zukünftiger 12cm lüfter, nächsten monat


----------



## m4Tze (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

So jetzt aber.....der Luftsrom bringt meine 8800GTS auf 40°C im Idel und max 70°C unter Last  trotz OC

Der Lüfter in der Front läuft ohne ein Hinderniss im Luftsrom, welcher auch durch die HDD ein bischen geleitet wird....xD(Rundkabel, alle Kabel mit Kabelbinder auf die andere seite des HDD-Käfigs gebracht oder in die Freien 5,25" schächte) Der im Seitenteil zieht die Luft meiner Graka, die durch die Auslassschlitze am Kühlerende kommt, raus. Hinten der erkärt sich von selber.

Tipp @ Piy mach auf die Schlitz am Grakakühler Tesa, so dass jeder abgeklebt ist, dann kommt auch was am Slotblech raus und nicht alles durch die Schlitze! Nur durch nicht abklebare Stellen, wie die große Lücke zwichen PCB und Kühlkörper. Aber das erledigt bei mir der Seitenteil Lüfter



Edit:Ich bin offen für verbesserungs Vorschläge


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Mein noch unreifer Aufbau. Der grüne Kreis steht für den 250 Millimeter Lüfter im Seitenteil des Gehäuses.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hier ein kleines Bildchen von mir

Man kann nicht sehen, dass oben 2 Lüfter drin sind, die auch Kaltluft in mein System befördern.


----------



## darksplinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Und hier meines...Der grüne Kreis(120) pustet kalte Lufrt auf die 2x 120cm welche die luft auf den kühlkörper psuten...
derlüfter vorne(120) pustet luft auf die festplatten un der lüfter hinten entzieht dem kühlkörper wärme
Bin für verbesserungs vorschläge dankbar und offen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Nun ein kleines Update. Habe den hinteren 120 mm Lüfter umgedreht, schon sieht die Welt besser aus. Der grüne Kreis soll den seitlichen 250 mm Kreisel darstellen, der kalten Luft ins Gehäuse befördert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darksplinter,

Wie viel Abstand zwischen dem ersten schwarzen Lüfter und dem am Gehäuse ist noch Platz? Das sieht auf dem Foto knapp aus.


----------



## m4Tze (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



> Wie viel Abstand zwischen dem ersten schwarzen Lüfter und dem am Gehäuse ist noch Platz? Das sieht auf dem Foto knapp aus.



Sieht aufjeden fall nicht nach Viel aus, aber wenn es passt. Nur ich würd den Kabelalat mal was aufräumen, bringt vll. auch noch was!


----------



## Overlocked (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Nun ein kleines Update. Habe den hinteren 120 mm Lüfter umgedreht, schon sieht die Welt besser aus. Der grüne Kreis soll den seitlichen 250 mm Kreisel darstellen, der kalten Luft ins Gehäuse befördert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast ja das Sharkoon Rebel 9, oder? Ich finde es einsamme Spitze, mein Q6600 unter Prime nur max. 65°, davor 80°.


----------



## darksplinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



> Wie viel Abstand zwischen dem ersten schwarzen Lüfter und dem am Gehäuse ist noch Platz? Das sieht auf dem Foto knapp aus.


Also da sind noch 5 cm Platz^^



> Nur ich würd den Kabelalat mal was aufräumen, bringt vll. auch noch was!



Hab ich vor, nur die Zeit fehlt


----------



## patrock84 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Noch mit der alten HW:
Das Kühlungskonzept:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(klicken für größere Ansicht)

Stacker komplett abgedichtet.
Mittlerweile ist ein 140mm mit max. 520 U/min am Thermalright HR-03plus


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Overlocked,

Ich finde, dass der 250mm Lüfter an der Seite wirklich einiges zur Kühlung beiträgt. Ohne dem hätte ich mir das Gehäuse wahrscheinlich auch nicht genommen.


----------



## darkniz (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Ich habe folgende Lüfter verbaut:

für kalte Luft
- 80mm (vorne)
- 80mm (in der Seitenwand)

für Abluft
- 80mm (unter Graka)
- 92mm (unter Netzteil)
- 2x 80mm (im Netzteil)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



darkniz schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Lüfter verbaut:
> 
> für kalte Luft
> - 80mm (vorne)
> ...



Dreht der kleine Lüfter unten links durchgehend auf vollen Touren? Macht den Eindruck, als würde er sich bei voller Last lautstark bemerkbar machen.


----------



## darkniz (25. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Dreht der kleine Lüfter unten links durchgehend auf vollen Touren? Macht den Eindruck, als würde er sich bei voller Last lautstark bemerkbar machen.


 
Es ist ein 80mm Lüfter von Arctic Cooling der mit 5V läuft. Er ist nicht zu hören.


----------



## schmutzi1990 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

hi

das ist mein gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps:
der obere linke lüfter wurde umgedreht

so sah es früher aus (bevor ich meine DVB-S2 karte drinnen hatte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hatte ein 80er nirosta rohr zwischen gehäuselüfter und graka-lüfter
das ganze hat mir etwa eine  5° niedrigere GPU-chip temp gebracht.
*
Edit: *Bitte keine langsamen Bilder bzw Links von Imageshack & Co. einfügen, sondern den hier vorhandenen Bilderupload nutzen. Danke.


----------



## Powderalert (29. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Lian Li PC 61,E6550@2800Mhz,8800GTS 640MB,P35-DS3,Ram MTD 800 4GB,Netz Sharkoon Silent Storm 480W,Samsung SATA 250GB

Gehäuse hat 'ne 3 stufige Lüftersteuerung,Netzteil Drehzahlregelung,Grafik und CPU automatisch geregelt.
Im Lehrlauf ist das Sytem fast nicht zu hören,wenn's richtig knallt wird's etwas lauter,evt. lass ich dann bei längerer Zockerei die Gehäuselüfter schneller laufen,stört aber dann wegen der Spielgeräusche auch nicht viel mehr!

Temps auf niedrigster Kühl-Stufe
CPU zw.25 und 35 Grad Speedfan
Grafik zw.50 und 70 Grad Riva Tuner


----------



## Letni (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hier mal meine Kühllösung die eigentlich ganz gut aufgeht.

Vorne befindet sich ein 12-cm-Lüfter, ebenso wie hinter dem CPU-Kühler, der die ganze Abwärme des CPU-Kühlers (Scythe Mine) noch einmal zusätzlich rauspustet.

Dann habe ich noch den großen 12-cm Lüfter des BeQuiet Straight Power, der aber huptsächlich das Netzteil selbst kühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ist das ein Gehäuse aus der Coolermaster Elite Serie?


----------



## CentaX (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Auf dem Bild sieht man meinen Luftstrom sehr schön, find ich 
Durch die beiden 250 mm Lüfter kommt Luft rein (die sind aber fast immer aus, wegen der lautstärke), die Graka genehmigt sich in 3D auch welche (in 2D: Kein Lüfter, mehr dazu später) und pustet sie in richtung vorderer Lüfter wieder raus. Der Prozessorlüfter nimmt sich auch etwas und pustet das dann in richtung Netzteil / hinterer Gehäuselüfter.

Settings: 
E4500 @ 3 GHz (333x9)
Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro
be quiet! Straight Power
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 mit einem Nanoxia Lüfter (Bekannter hat sich auch die Kombi geholt  )

Der GraKa Lüfter ist fast immer aus; ab 65° schaltet er sich mit 15% ein, bei 70° mit 27%, bei 75° mit 50% (ich glaub, normal dreht der auch nicht höher) und bei 85° mit 100% (dann isser laut  ) Das alles mit dem ATiTool 0.27 Beta 3, in 2D ca. 65° (wie gesagt, Lüfter aus) und in 3D mit der normalen Einstellung ca. 78° maximal.
Der Prozessor läuft mit 1,425 V statt mit 1,325 V und das ganze auf 3 GHz.
Im Moment ist er ~35° warm.


Auf dem 2. Bild wollt ich noch mal mit meinem Gehäuse angeben... äääh, *hust* euch meine 250mm zeigen 

(PS: Ich finds Gehäuse nicht sooo toll, der letzte Satz ist Müll  )


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

saugen deine 250er etwa. oder wie kann ich den roten pfeil nach untern verstehen?


----------



## Letni (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ist das ein Gehäuse aus der Coolermaster Elite Serie?


Meinst du mich? Wenn ja, dann nein. 
Ist ein Soprano.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ja, danke


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Mein "Kühlkonzept" ist eigentlich recht simpel  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4Tze (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> saugen deine 250er etwa. oder wie kann ich den roten pfeil nach untern verstehen?



Ich deute das so das der vordere 250er rein "saugt" und der hintere (bei den HDD´s) raus "saugt"  Oder?


----------



## SilentKilla (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Nein, beide 250er blasen ins Gehäuse.

Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse und kann es jedem nur weiterempfehlen. Bei max. Spannung (da sind Potis zum Regeln an der Seite) drücken die so viel Luft ins Gehäuse (und durch die Löcher überall wieder raus), dass ich schon ab und zu mal kalte Beine bekomme.

Zur Lautstärke: die hat mich Anfangs auch gestört. Ich habe jedoch die 17k Potis gegen 500k Potis getauscht, weil sich die Spannung, welche an den Lüftern anliegt, nicht genug nach unten regeln ließ. Mit den neuen Potis lassen sie sich fast auf ca. 100-200 upm herunterregeln. Sehr feine Sache. Nur das Herauslöten der original Potis erwies sich als etwas schwierig.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## DXR2007 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hier mein Kühlkonzept und gleichzeitig der letzt Auftritt von meinem P5LD2-SE


----------



## KINGPIN (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

DAS IS LUFTKÜHLUNG

ASUS P5N-E SLI

E6850 @3,7Ghz

RAM DDR2 2GB PC800 Corsair TwinX DHX Kit (2x 1GB) CL4

2x 8800GTS GPU 630Mhz - Shader 1500Mhz - Speicher 2000Mhz

WindowsXP Pro 3DMark06 16500 Punkte


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



KINGPIN schrieb:


> DAS IS LUFTKÜHLUNG


 
was hastn da für hardware drin? sind das 2x 8800er GTS oder GTX?


----------



## KINGPIN (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

E6850 @3,7Ghz

RAM DDR2 2GB PC800 Corsair TwinX DHX Kit (2x 1GB) CL4

2x 8800GTS GPU 630Mhz - Shader 1500Mhz - Speicher 2000Mhz


----------



## mad-jo (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

das hier auch:

2x 120mm vorne, 1x120mm im seitenteil (grüner kreis) blasen cool air rein..1x120mm hinten plus den 200er oben blasen hot air raus..

kann meine 8800gtx coretemp auf 62-70C halten. den e6600@3ghz bei 28-45C, ram 32-39C, gehaüse 23-26..bei 20C raumtemperatur..

alle lüfter sind per steuerung regelbar..

wenn ich halt mal voll aufdreh (was vill. im sommer passieren kann) hört man dieses gebläse schon...aber dreht man den sound vom zoggn halt lauter..

für das netzteil hab ich unten ein loch rausgeschnitten, weil ichs wg den fetten kabeln umdrehn musste..der lüfter dreht max 1300 umin und ist absolut net zu hören..


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. November 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

mad-jo,

Das schaut so dermaßen detailliert aus, als hättest du eine "Luftstromkamera" dafür genommen


----------



## mad-jo (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

haja, bin raucher und hab unten noch son laserpod drinn (unten rechts das glasding auf dem bild), da sieht man schön den rauch durchhuschen...


----------



## DoktorX (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: *Bitte große Bilder als Anhang oder als Direktanzeige mit einer maximalen Breite von 800 px einfügen. Danke.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

DoktorX,

Habe deinen Beitrag etwas geändert. Das sind die orangenen Standard-S-Ata-Kabel, die beim Mainboard bei lagen?


----------



## Ripa (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

So ist zwar etwas unübersichtlich wegen der beleuchtung, aber ich hoffe man kanns erkennen. vorne bläst ein 120er kalte luft rein, die zur graka- und cpukühler gehen, der blaue seitenlüfter (würd bald gegen rot getauscht) bläst noch mal luft auf die graka, welche dann warme luft nach oben (und hinten raus) schleudert. mein infinity pustet die warme luft weiter, welche vom Netzteil und dem roten 80er nach draußen befördert werden ^^
nach weihnachten wird mein ganzes gehäuse in rot strahlen ^^ freu mich schon drauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

wow, das geht fast als weihnachtsbeleuchtung durch 

wie wärs, wenn du auch n paar pfeile reinmalst? mit paint oder so, is ne sache von ner halben minute


----------



## Maggats (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für einen besseren luftstrom wär sicherlich ein towerkühler sinnvoller, aber mit diesem kühler werden das board und der ram zusätzlich gekühlt, hat halt alles seine vor und nachteile


----------



## DoktorX (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> DoktorX,
> 
> Habe deinen Beitrag etwas geändert. Das sind die orangenen Standard-S-Ata-Kabel, die beim Mainboard bei lagen?


Das ist korrekt. Warum? Ist etwas mit den Kabeln nicht so gut?
Irgendwie gefällt mir die Unordnung nicht. Weihnachten werde ich wohl mal aufräumen.


----------



## HTS (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Bei meinem Rechner sorgt ein einzelner 80mm-Lüfter für Frischluft von vorne/unten, zwei 80mm-Lüfter und das Netzteil befördern die warme Luft hinten nach aussen, also die ganz klassische Variante 
Lüfter an der Seite, oben oder unten gibts bei mir nicht.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## silentno1 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

wieviele lüfter sind hier verbaut?
soviel sei verraten ein 12 cm sitzt im seitenteil


----------



## Maggats (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

@ doctor x

welches lian li isn das?


----------



## DoktorX (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Lian Li PC 7 SE-S III (PC-Cooling Spezial Anfertigung)
Ich habe allerdings den Seitenlüfter entfernt. Muss mal schauen wie die Temperaturen besser sind.
Mit Seitenlüfter unter Last und Idle und einmal ohne Seitenlüfter Last und Idle.
Ich habe mir auch extra 3 Scyte S-FLEX 1200RPM gekauft. Aber die verursachen nur extremen Lärm. Und auch ein Lian Li PC Panel TR-3A oder so (die Lüftersteuerung mit LCD) habe ich gekauft. Allerdings drehen die Lüfter so immer mit 100%. Und der hat 3 Stecker. Wenn ein Lüfter nicht angeschlossen ist, piepst es unheimlich. Und so musste ich es ausbauen. Insgesamt habe ich also CHF100 wieder ausgebaut. :|


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Vorne wird frische luft reingezogen und hinten tritt dann die warme luft wieder aus.Zusätzlich kommt noch frischluft durch die wabenförmige seitenwand am gehäuse^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggats (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



DoktorX schrieb:


> Lian Li PC 7 SE-S III (PC-Cooling Spezial Anfertigung)
> Ich habe allerdings den Seitenlüfter entfernt. Muss mal schauen wie die Temperaturen besser sind.
> Mit Seitenlüfter unter Last und Idle und einmal ohne Seitenlüfter Last und Idle.
> Ich habe mir auch extra 3 Scyte S-FLEX 1200RPM gekauft. Aber die verursachen nur extremen Lärm. Und auch ein Lian Li PC Panel TR-3A oder so (die Lüftersteuerung mit LCD) habe ich gekauft. Allerdings drehen die Lüfter so immer mit 100%. Und der hat 3 Stecker. Wenn ein Lüfter nicht angeschlossen ist, piepst es unheimlich. Und so musste ich es ausbauen. Insgesamt habe ich also CHF100 wieder ausgebaut. :|



das case kommt mir nämlich so bekannt vor, hab das pc 7 II

hab mich nur über den festplattenkäfig gewundert, der ist beim pc 7 II anders


habe ebenfalls 3 s-flex drin (front, cpu und heck) die beiden gehäuselüfter laufen konstant mit 650 RPM und der cpu lüfter mit 650 idle, 950 vollast.

die lüfter sind superleise, haste keine möglichkeit die lüfter direkt ans mainboard anzuschließen und darüber steuern zu lassen?


----------



## Ripa (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Piy schrieb:


> wow, das geht fast als weihnachtsbeleuchtung durch
> 
> wie wärs, wenn du auch n paar pfeile reinmalst? mit paint oder so, is ne sache von ner halben minute



sind ja pfeile drin nurn bissl schlecht zu sehen weil zu klein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



DoktorX schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Warum? Ist etwas mit den Kabeln nicht so gut?
> Irgendwie gefällt mir die Unordnung nicht. Weihnachten werde ich wohl mal aufräumen.



Es gibt Klebepads, die du auf dem Boden des Towers zum Beispiel klebst, die nötigen Kabel zusammen bindest, einen Kabelbinder durch das Pad schiebst und die ganze Geschichte in ein Paket bündelst. Hält dir die Freiluftkabel vom Hals


----------



## DoktorX (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Maggats schrieb:


> das case kommt mir nämlich so bekannt vor, hab das pc 7 II
> hab mich nur über den festplattenkäfig gewundert, der ist beim pc 7 II anders


Ich finde ihn ganz gut, der entkoppelt gleich noch die HDDs. Allerdings brummt etwas ziemlich in meinem Gehäuse. Ausserdem klappert auch etwas. unteranderem die linke seitenwand (von vorne gesehen). 



> habe ebenfalls 3 s-flex drin (front, cpu und heck) die beiden gehäuselüfter laufen konstant mit 650 RPM und der cpu lüfter mit 650 idle, 950 vollast.
> die lüfter sind superleise, haste keine möglichkeit die lüfter direkt ans mainboard anzuschließen und darüber steuern zu lassen?


Leise sind die Lüfter ohne Zweifel. Allerdings verstärken die das Brummen. Vorne zB hast du vllt auch sone Art Gitter drinn. 
So sieht das aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das in der Mitte ist dem Lagergehäuse des S-FLEX' ziemlich nah, warscheinlich werden so die Laufgeräusche irgendwie auf das Aluminium übertragen und so extrem verstärkt. Ich könnte die natürlich rausdremmeln, allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob der Filter so in den Lüfter eingesaugt wird. Ich könnte auf der Arbeit natürlich auch Abstandsröhrchen drehen und bohren, aber die Vibrationen wären noch da. 
Wenn ich mehr Ahnung und genug Zeit hätte und ein Lärmmessgerät, dann würd ich das längst ändern. Über Ideen und Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich dankbar. 


Wannseesprinter: so ein ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Richtig, DoktorX, genau dieses Dingen da.


----------



## DoktorX (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Davon habe ich noch 3 Stück. Mit dem da sind es 4. Wo kann man die eigtl kaufen (Schweizer Shop bevorzugt ^^ Name reicht auch)? 
Ausserdem war beim Gehäuse noch son ähliches ding. Allerdings is das Rund. Und das kann ich verkleinern.
In 3 Wochen ist Weihnachten und ich werde 2 Wochen Ferien haben. Genug Zeit also.


----------



## Eiche (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

mein Nokia
die cpu wird nicht wärmer wie 46°C kern Temperatur @ 500u/min vom cpu kühler
und ein kleine Luftsäule hinter meinem Schreibtisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Ich bin jetztaber mal ein ganz Fauler und verzichte auf Foto- und Malarbeiten 

Mein Gehäuse funktioniert so und die hellorangen Flecken, auch im unteren Frontbereich sind Lüfter (auch der große seitliche), macht insgesamt fünf Stück davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die verbaute Hardware ist zusätzlich komplett wassergekühlt (von den Festplatten und dem Speicher mal abgesehen).


----------



## ugimen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ich bin noch fauler (fies grins)
antec nine hundred

zusätzlich ein zalman 9700led, ein ocz xtc memory cooler, be quiet 530 dark power,


----------



## danone (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

so jetzt icke. Bitte nicht lachen...


----------



## Piy (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ohweia oô ich bezweifel, dass der cpu-kühler einen guten durchsatz hat.... unten kommt keine frischluft wegen der graka und oben bläst er direkt in das netzteil? ich glaub, es wär schlauer den vertikal zu setzen, damit er gleich aus dem gehäuse rauspustet.


----------



## darkniz (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Piy schrieb:


> ohweia oô ich bezweifel, dass der cpu-kühler einen guten durchsatz hat.... unten kommt keine frischluft wegen der graka und oben bläst er direkt in das netzteil? ich glaub, es wär schlauer den vertikal zu setzen, damit er gleich aus dem gehäuse rauspustet.


 
Ich würde es so lassen wie es ist, weil hinten kein Lüfter im Gehäuse ist und so die warme Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird und der CPU-Kühler bekommt von dem Lüfter unter der Festplatte kühle Luft.


----------



## silentno1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

so nun noch mal mit pfeilen


----------



## Eiche (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



silentno1 schrieb:


> so nun noch mal mit pfeilen


und wo bekommt der cpu die Luft her? die GaKa verdecke den strom doch fast komplett.

EDIT:ach da bei den platten ist auch noch einer


----------



## silentno1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

im seitenteil is auch noch ein 120mm


und der prozzi ist das kühlste im sys.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

DoktorX,

Wenn du gut bist, gehst du in einen Baumarkt oder Elektromarkt (hier in DE etwa Conrad) und hältst Ausschau nach einem Kabelbinder-Set. Da sind in der Regel auch die Clips zum kleben dabei. Mit etwas Glück bekommst du sie auch einzeln.

zeffer,

Was ist das für ein Lüfter, der da so extrem grell leuchtet? Wenn du Lust, Zeit und etwas Kohle hast: das Flachbandkabel durch ein rund gewickeltes tauschen (ca. 5). Macht optisch und Luftzirkulationstechnisch was her. Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Wenn du dann noch mit etwas Liebe die Kabel zusammen bindest, klopfe ich dir auf die Schulter 

jetztaber,

Wie sieht die Vorrichtung aus, die die warme Luft nach oben hin ausstößt?

danone,

Der Lüfter unter der Festplatte sieht protzig und laut aus. Täusche ich mich?

silentno1,

Sehr aufgeräumt, gut gemacht!


----------



## silentno1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

der war schon zu 90% so aufgeräumt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hier unterscheidet man wahrscheinlich zwischen der Economy oder Business Class der Gehäuse.

Der Knaller oben links ist das Netzteil, silentno1?


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hab leider grad kein besseres Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silentno1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

is ein 1kw  netzteil.


----------



## silentno1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

@ quale   ein schöner graka kühler


----------



## Mike1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Muss morgen mal Bilder von meinem gemoddeten LianLi PC-G50 posten...die Luft geht von hinten nach vorne, das Netzteil ist im Laufwerkskäfig, das Mainboard verkehrt rum (ist aber bei dem Case standard) ->Grafikkarte oben, CPU unten, Mainboard links usw. 
Ich find's ziehmlich ausgereift, hab auch die letzten 3 Wochen ziehmlich oft dran gebastelt.
Was mich jetzt noch dran stört ist bloß das hohe Gewicht, trotzdem das das Case nur 4Kg wiegt, und das das ATX Kabel vom Netzteil zu lang und steif ist.(blöde Ummantelung)


----------



## chuchuchu (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

guten tag

ich hab einen acryl gehause, und so umgebaut das ich ein kamineffekt erziehle.
also ich hab den boden von meinem gehäuse durch ein lochblech ersetzt und auf standfüße gesetzt,dann hab ich noch alle slotblenden entfernt,die 5 80er auf 5V umgemodet und  so ausgerichtet  das  sie von innen nach aussen blasen, die 2 80er auf dem bild die in höhe der graka ist sind die lüf von meinem seitenteil

leider hab ich noch einen alten pc^^als cpu kühler verwende ich cnps 8700NT

also das kühlungsconcept auf basis des kamineffekts funtzt bei mir sehr gut, ich glaub sogar das es gut für semi-passive kühlung geeignet ist

bilder werde ich noch nachposten

MFG
chu​


----------



## Eiche (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

@Wannseesprinter

bin bisher nur zu faul gewesen für Kabelbinder habe die kabel nur aus dem Luftstrom genommen und irgendwie wo Hintergelegt kann mann eigentlich auch Klebeband nehmen?
Und der hellleuchtende unten links wahr über von früher und wollte die karte noch OC da schien er mir recht praktisch ,befestigt ist er mit zahn stocher stücken und Gummibändern.

auch so Netzteil Ergebnis unter mir stammt aus der PCGH


----------



## DoktorX (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



silentno1 schrieb:


> is ein 1kw  netzteil.


WTF?! Wofür brauchst du ein 1000W Netzteil? Selbst mit QX6700 und 2*8800SLI reicht ein Tagan TG400-U33  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wannseesprinter:
Hast du dir eigentlich das Lian Li Panel geholt? Wenn ja, hast du nur die Messfühler angeschlossen oder auch die Lüfter?


----------



## Jaadoo (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hier mal meiner.

PS habe ihn für die Aufnahme gedreht, natürlich steht er sonst nicht ganz so dicht mit dem rücken an der wand


----------



## Piy (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

alta xD auch wenn du hammerviel platz dadrin hast, das ding is doch modular? mach ma was an den kabeln


----------



## Jaadoo (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ne ist leider nicht modular, habe irgendwie nen dämliches bequiet! erwicht 

und ich muss auch noch die kabel rechts von der cpu irgendwie bändigen, ich will den ram sehen können


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

zeffer,

Wenn du bei Klebeband normales Tesa meinst: Lieber nicht. Klar, es würde halten, aber sobald du die Kabel in ferner Zukunft wieder auseinander fummeln darfst, wird's ekelig. Stell dir flüssiges und vor allem hartnäckiges Harz vor. Das bekommst du schwer von den Fingern, noch schwerer vom Kabel entfernt. Mach dir diesbezüglich keinen Stress und gehe lieber, wenn du Zeit und Kohle haben solltest, in einen Baumarkt etc. Ich habe hier noch einige Klett-Kabelbinder von Bequiet! herumfliegen. Leider wohnst du nicht mal eben um die Ecke  Ich wusste es schon immer: Gummibärchen sind universell einsetzbar. Sie stellen sogar schmollende Frauen ruhig

DoktorX,

Jop, hab ebenfalls "nur" ein 400 Watthörnchen im Gehäuse, das langt allemal. Nee du, das Panel habe ich mir noch nicht zugelegt, aber danke, dass du mich daran erinnerst. Wenn ich dazu komme, wird's die nächsten Tage auf meine Bestellliste geschmissen. Du kannst mir das Panel immer noch wärmstens empfehlen oder ist dir mittlerweile was besseres vor die Augen gekommen?

Jaadoo,

Das klingt jetzt richtig böse, ist aber nicht so gemeint  Wenn ich dein Gehäuse so anschaue, merke ich, dass der Bau schnell gehen musste, nicht? Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du die ganzen Versorgungsleitungen vom Netzteil gekonnt unter die beiden Laufwerke platzierst, holst du optisch einiges heraus. Das ist an sich auch höchstens eine Arbeit von 15 Minuten und einer Hand voll Kabelbinder 

Hach, hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass Kabelbinder ne feine Sache sind?


----------



## Jaadoo (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

naja für den unteren teil des gehäuses habe ich mir zeit genommen, aber ohne vorherige plannung, aber oben habe ich dann alles erstmal rum fliegen lassen.
werde mir mal an nem we zeit nehmen und mal schauen, was ich da machen kann


----------



## chuchuchu (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

morgen kommt mein paket mit meiner bestellung dabei ist auch mein zalman cnps8700NT dann werde ich mal einige bilder machen

MFG
chu


----------



## Eiche (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

mehr kabel als alles anders wofür soviel meter kabel?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Jaadoo,

Da geht noch einiges 

chuchuchu,

Ich bin gespannt, wie einfach bei dir die Montage des Lüfters über die Bühne geht.


----------



## DoktorX (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Ich habe das Panel wieder ausgebaut. Ich wollte nur 2 Lüfter anschliessen. Und wenn ein Lüfter nicht angeschlossen ist bzw das Panel keine Drehzahl erkennt, dann piepst das Teil unausstehlich. Wenn ich ne Mögichkeit finden würde, dass mir nur die Drehzahl angezeigt wird, dann würde ich es einbauen. Denn die Lüfter drehen sowieso immer auf Full mit dem Panel. Also von 5 Sternen würd ich dem nur 2 geben. Die Knöpfe klappern btw auch ziemlich. Ich habe das Gefühl die sind nicht mal richtig montiert.
So wäre es genial:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Edit: Bitte Bilder mit max. 800 px Breite als Direkansicht anhängen. Danke.*


----------



## Mike1 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hier also mein PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht wird Luft seitlich und von hinten angesaugt, läuft dann über CPU und Grafikkarte und wird von dem 120mm Lüfter bei den Festplatten, dem 80mm Lüfter in der Decke und den beiden 80mm Lüfter vom Netzteil vorne herausgeblasen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein ziehmlich gutes Konzept


----------



## chuchuchu (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Jaadoo,
> 
> Da geht noch einiges
> 
> ...



ich kanns kaum erwaten
vieleicht sllte ich auch mal dann gehausetemps messen(hab ich nochnie gemacht)*freu*


----------



## silentno1 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



DoktorX schrieb:


> WTF?! Wofür brauchst du ein 1000W Netzteil? Selbst mit QX6700 und 2*8800SLI reicht ein Tagan TG400-U33
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


erstens war es schon drin und zweitens ist die nächste anschaffung 
ein qx6850


----------



## Eiche (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ein q6850  selber schuld wenn du dir den jetzt holst und frag bitte nicht warum


und habe mein kabel um gelegt fast alle hinter die Hauptstromanschluss  die IDE passten genau da rein neben dem Mainboards 1 cm sind noch spiel.
Bis auf die kabel von den Gehäuse die ging nicht anders.


----------



## DoktorX (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Mike1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein ziehmlich gutes Konzept


Dachte ich auch zuerst, aber die Temperaturen sind mit Lüftern die niedriger drehen und mit einem Lüfter weniger besser.  Bei mir. Habe nämlich den seitlichen Lüfter entfernt. Und nun ist es besser.


----------



## silentno1 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



zeffer schrieb:


> ein q6850  selber schuld wenn du dir den jetzt holst und frag bitte nicht warum
> 
> 
> keine angst. ich werd net frage, ich weis wie viele darüber denken.
> ...


----------



## Eiche (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Q9XXX reihe meinte eigentlich aber wenn du dir für denn selben preis lieber ein Auslauf model möchtest es sind deine fast 800. ist nur sone idee


----------



## silentno1 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



zeffer schrieb:


> Q9XXX reihe meinte eigentlich aber wenn du dir für denn selben preis lieber ein Auslauf model möchtest es sind deine fast 800. ist nur sone idee


 

ich habe mit dem evga suport gesprochen 
die q9xxx reihe soll nach seiner aussagen nicht aus dem 680i  mb laufen
sonst wäre es der neue geworden


----------



## DoktorX (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Ja, die Penryns werden nicht auf dem 680 laufen :>


----------



## silentno1 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

das is schade
aber das board is zu neu um es schon auszutauschen


----------



## Jaadoo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

so, ich habe mir etws zeit genommen und mal etwas aufgeräumt.
ist nicht viel besser, aber mehr geht nicht, ohne ein paar extra löcher reinzufräsen.


----------



## Beoras (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

moment mal, du gibst knapp 800 Euro für einen Prozessor aus der um einiges hinter dem updatemodell liegt anstatt knapp 1000 euro fürs Update und ein neues MB?
Muss man das verstehen??? *Kopfschüttel*
Was für ein Gehäuse würdet ihr für folgende Wünsche denn empfehlen:
1. Sehr gutes Verhältnis Casetemp/Aussentemp
2. Platz für: 3xHD, 2xDVD, 1xCardreader, IFX-14, BQT P7-650W, GF 8800GT mit Accelero S1
3. Leise (Lüftervorschläge? Wohin damit?)
Preisvorstellung: 100 +-40
Muss es ein Bigtower sein?
Da ich ab und an auf Lans gehe wäre es cool wenn das Gehäuse noch einigermassen leicht wäre, wobei das kein totschlagkriterium ist.
Gruss Imrahil


----------



## silentno1 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

der qx 9650 kostet ca 880 und das 
mb 780i kostet ca. 280  
macht zusammen 1160 
das sind gut 360 euro mehr
als der qx6850 und ob sich das lohnt?

und ich müsste beide os  neu aufsetzen.
muß ich das beim prozzi wechsel auch?


----------



## divi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Jaadoo schrieb:


> so, ich habe mir etws zeit genommen und mal etwas aufgeräumt.
> ist nicht viel besser, aber mehr geht nicht, ohne ein paar extra löcher reinzufräsen.


 

schon mal was von kabelbinden gehört!


----------



## Beoras (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Allgemein dürfte ein CPU Wechsel mit nem neuaufsetzen des Systems verbunden sein.
Ich würde schon alleine aus Gründen der Statbilität dazu dringend Raten.
Du bekommst für 40% aufpreis einen höheren Standardtakt, eine bessere übertaktbarkeit und ein besseres Temperaturverhältnis, von der besseren Leistung/MHZ.
Wenn du sowieso deutlich mehr Geld als der Standarduser ausgeben willst, dann nimm gleich richtige Hardware und kauf dir nicht für teures Geld eine Bremse.
Beoras


----------



## Jaadoo (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ja ich kenne kabelbinden und habe diese auch eingesetzt


----------



## Beeker (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



divi14 schrieb:


> schon mal was von kabelbinden gehört!



solange du die nicht von deiner schwester/freundin nimmst.........   
also ich nehme in der regel (lol), Kabelbinder.     

gruß der Beeker

edit: sorry, das mußte einfach sein........ kabelbinden....


----------



## Piy (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

lol einer, der ein weihnachtsmann-tampon als avatar hat, macht witze über binden  göttlich


----------



## silentno1 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Beoras schrieb:


> Allgemein dürfte ein CPU Wechsel mit nem neuaufsetzen des Systems verbunden sein.
> Ich würde schon alleine aus Gründen der Statbilität dazu dringend Raten.
> Du bekommst für 40% aufpreis einen höheren Standardtakt, eine bessere übertaktbarkeit und ein besseres Temperaturverhältnis, von der besseren Leistung/MHZ.
> Wenn du sowieso deutlich mehr Geld als der Standarduser ausgeben willst, dann nimm gleich richtige Hardware und kauf dir nicht für teures Geld eine Bremse.
> Beoras


 


der standardtakt ist doch der selbe mit 4x 3.0


----------



## Mike1 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Beoras schrieb:


> Allgemein dürfte ein CPU Wechsel mit nem neuaufsetzen des Systems verbunden sein.


oO wie kommst du darauf?

Nichtmal bei nem Mainboard-Wechsel ist Neuaufsetzen zwingend erforderlich, wenn es denn läuft und die Leistung liefert die es sollte...


----------



## Player007 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hallo

hier ist meine neuer PC ohne Graka(kommt heute oder Montag)
Die blauen Pfeile, in der Nähe von der Graka, bedeuten das ein 120mm Lüfter an der Seitenwand hängt.

EDIT: Neues, aufgeräumteres Bild


----------



## Piy (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

du solltest dich auchmal um den kabelsalat kümmern ^^
aber sonst siehts ja gut aus.
wo zum teufel is die graka? xD


----------



## Lee (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Bewertet das mal bitte, etwas anderes war bei mir nicht möglich. Ganz oben kommt nich ein zweiter 120er hin, aber atm fehlt mir dazu das nötige Kleingeld.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ist nach oben das netzteil oder ein extra-lüfter? 

sieht interressant aus, ich würd sagen, das is nicht schlecht


----------



## Lee (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Das ist das Netzteil. Ich musste den Luftstrom so einrichten, weil ich meinen Ultra 120eXtreme auf nem AM2(+) Mainboard nur so Ausrichten kann. Nicht aber so, dass er zur Gehaüserückseite bläßt.


----------



## Piy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

naja da dein netzteil in der mitte ist, denke ich, dass die luft super geleitet wird, graka und cpu bekommen je einen frischen luftstrom


----------



## KrickKrack (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Sagt mal bitte was dazu. Ich denke es ist die Standardlösung. Würde ja eigentlich noch gern den 80er vorne gegen einen 120er austauschen aber da muss ich wohl selber was basteln, denn vorgesehen ist das nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaadoo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

du könntest einen adapter benutzen, aber guck erstmal ob genügend platz für nen 120 ist


----------



## divi14 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Bewertet das mal bitte, etwas anderes war bei mir nicht möglich. Ganz oben kommt nich ein zweiter 120er hin, aber atm fehlt mir dazu das nötige Kleingeld.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


zieht der hintere lüfter nicht die warme luft vom NT und der Grafikkarte wieder ins gehäuse???


----------



## Overlocked (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Kreis bläst ein 250 mm Lüfter kalte Luft in das Gehäuse.


----------



## Lee (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



divi14 schrieb:


> zieht der hintere lüfter nicht die warme luft vom NT und der Grafikkarte wieder ins gehäuse???



Den hinteren habe ich mittlerweile rausgemacht, da dieser in meinem Gehäuse wenn er so ausgerichtet ist wie auf dem Bild einen Wahnsinns Lärm macht.
Habe dafür oben noch einen zweiten 120er reingemacht


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Overlocked,

Habe das gleiche Gehäuse. Sieht in etwa auch so bei mir aus. Eine kleine Änderung habe ich jedoch: Statt zwei 80 Millimeter Lüftern habe ich einen 120 Millimeter dort verbaut. Läuft ruhig und kühlt sehr effektiv.

Das der 250er die Luft nur verwirbeln soll, halte ich für ein böses Gerücht. Im Gegenteil: Wenn man den Lüfter abklemmt, kühlt sich gerade die Heatpipe des Mainboards gefühlt nicht so optimal im Vergleich zum eingeschalteten Lüfter.

Hier nochmal das Bild aus dem Anfang des Threads:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invain (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Respekt an die vielen sauberen Lösungen! Ich werd mal davon absehen ein Pic hier reinzustellen, auch wenn ich es einfach hätte mit den Pfeilen. Wo kein klarer Luftstrom ist, können auch keine Pfeile gezeichnet werden. 
Die Weihnachtsferien werd ich allerdings unter anderem dafür benutzen. Ohne gesunde Kühlung OC Versuche starten is mir dann doch bisschen riskant.


----------



## m4Tze (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Habe meinen Luftsrom mal überarbeitet....

Der vordere Lüfter wird noch durch einen 120er AeroCool Turbine ersetzt genuaso wie der hintere Lüfter, der im Seitenteil bleibt so.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Also, hier dann mal mein PC.
der grüne Kreis symbolisiert den 80mm Seitenlüfter, welcher nach innen pustet.

ps. es sieht unordentlicher aus als es ist.


----------



## mad-jo (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

geil..glaub du brauchst mal n staubsauger...lol


----------



## Piridrummer88 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Wiso soll ich nen Staubsauger brauchen?
So dreckig ist er nun auch wieder nicht. Naja, vielleicht ein bisschen.

 übrigens, hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich den Graka-Kühler sauber bringe ohne gleich den ganzen Kühler zu demontieren.


----------



## Piy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ordentlich blasen ^^ 
bei mir kommt immer kiloweise zeuch raus xDDD


omg, das war mal n post ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*



Piridrummer88 schrieb:


> Wiso soll ich nen Staubsauger brauchen?
> So dreckig ist er nun auch wieder nicht. Naja, vielleicht ein bisschen.
> 
> übrigens, hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich den Graka-Kühler sauber bringe ohne gleich den ganzen Kühler zu demontieren.



Du kannst versuchen, mit deiner Hand und dem Staubsaugerschlauch eine Art verlängerten Lufttunnel zu machen. Dann hältst du einfach die Hand an den Rotorblättern des Lüfters. Ist nicht so effektiv, wie manch kostenspieliger Aufsatz für den Staubsauger, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck.

Achso: Ein frohes Fest wünsch ich euch allen!


----------



## KrickKrack (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Also ich schwöre auf einen Kompressor. Der beseitigt den Staub zwar nicht sondern bläst ihn durch die Gegend aber wenn du einen richtigen Kompressor benutz befindet sich der Staub zumindest nicht mehr im Gehäuse. Alternativ kannst du Druckluft in Dosen in Kombination mit einem Staubsauger benutzen.


----------



## Gast1654636202 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hi @all,

hier mein bereits relativ betagtes Gehäuse...
Obere Luftloch in der Seitenwand ist zugeklebt.

Temps idle: 
8800gts - 48 @ stock
CPU: 31 - Cores: 35,36
HDDs 27 u. 31




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bimek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Gehäuse: Mozart TX
Lüfter: 11 x 12cm Lüfter ,,  6 Scythe ( 5V-7V ) und 5 Sharkoon (7V - 12V)

Das System ist angenehm leise und hat sehr gute Temps, auch das SLI  System aus GTS512-OC wird mit Originalkühler nicht über 73°C

mfg


----------



## Yorkfield (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

*Zwei 120er Lüfter ziehen vorne kalte Luft rein und kühlen die Festplatten. Die kalte Luft strömt über die Grafikkarte und versorgt deren Lüfter. Ebenso wird der CPU Kühler mit frischer Luft versorgt, die er direkt wieder zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter rausbläst. Den Rest der warmen Luft zieht der leise 120er des be quiet Netzteils raus.


CPU* E2140 @ 3,4 Ghz/425 Mhz 
*Mainboard* ASUS P5E *
Speicher* G.Skill 4GB Kit PC2-8000U CL5 @ 1020 Mhz *
Grafikkarte* Gainward 8800 GT Golden Sample @ 741/1836/1044 
*Festplatten* 3 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB (ST3250410AS) 
*CPU-Kühler* Noctua NH-U12P *
DVD-Brenner* 2 x Pioneer DVR-115D *
Netzteil* be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-450W 
*Gehäuse* Lian Li PC-B25B (3 x Gehäuselüfter)


----------



## m4Tze (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

@Yorkfield

Wie ist das NT?, ist es sehr leise?,  wie ist das Kabelmanagment?, von wegen steckverbindungen die am NT locker sitzen. Wollte eig. das selbe nur als 550W holen, wobei die 450W auch reichen müssten.

mfg m4Tze

Edit: ok, hat sich erledigt mit den Temps hab sie bei Sysprofile gesehn..nur noch die fragen zum nt sind offen.


----------



## Yorkfield (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Das Netzteil ist das Leiseste, dass mir bis jetzt untergekommen ist. Es ist praktisch unhörbar. Es ist super verarbeitet, hat eine unglaublich gute Effizienz und das Kabelmanagement lässt keine Wünsche offen. Alle Stecker sitzen fest. Das Netzteil ist eine volle Empfehlung. 

Tests: 

http://www.au-ja.de/review-psu2007-1.phtml
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=26373

Ebenfalls hat es den Testsieg in der letzten PCGH eingefahren. Das alles spricht für sich.


----------



## m4Tze (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

ok danke für die infos. Die Tests hatte ich auch noch nicht gefunden...thx


----------



## y33H@ (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Meine ultra-silent-Maschine klappt so


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

So lüftet es bei mir... Was meint ihr?


----------



## Chong_mcBon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

net schlecht, hätte gern nur ein Bild von PC an, wenn alle Lüfter laufen, dann hätt ich auch grad sehn können ob der 9700 richtig läuft. wenn der nämlich kräftig leuchtet und im 5/7 Volt Modus keinen Mucks von sich gibt aber trotzdem ordentlich Luft schaufelt, dann is alles in Ordnung. Bei 12V sollte der aber ordentlich Rauschen. ansonsten haste alles richtig gemacht


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Mach ich gern bei Gelegenheit! 

 Aber der Lüfter wird geregelt und läuft im Leerlauf bei 430 U/min und unter Last bei 1600-1800 U/min. Aber dann ist es auch wirklich nötig. Langes Zocken oder Prime. Und beim Primen soll er soviel Krach machen wie er will. Beim Zocken ist außersem jedes Vogelzwitschern im Spiel lauter, von der Hintergrundmusik ganz zu schweigen.

Aber grundsätzlich hast du recht. Ich überlege noch in auf max. 1400 U/min drehen zu lassen. Das wird denk ich reichen. Aber ich will die Temps nach dem Umbau erst mal genau kennen lernen.


----------



## Mantiso90 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Luftstrom in eurem Gehäuse (oder: der Pfeilthread)*

Hier nochma Update von meinem Luftstrom.
Der Lüfter der Graaka musste leider Saugend angebracht werden, da die Blasende variante den Luftstrom der CPu behinderte und sie somit um 5 ° C aufheizte. Die Kühlleistung ist so trotzdem noch beachtlich im gegensatz zum 8800 Ultra StockKühler


----------

